# Interphalangeal joint arthrodesis, 2nd and 3rd toes



## lizzardb (Jul 11, 2013)

I am trying to find a code for interphalangeal joint arthrodesis of the 2nd and 3rd toes, and I am stumped.

Any suggestions?


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 12, 2013)

28755 ?


----------



## jdemar (Jul 15, 2013)

28755 is only for the great toe; use 28285. (See note under last code 28760 (for hammertoe operation or interphalangeal fusion, use 28285)).


----------

